# Question about being a cashier at target



## LINDA N (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi I work at Target I was just trained on the register, but Im unfamiliar on how to take off all there sensors still I don't know who to ask I don't want it to hold up my line.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 31, 2022)

GSTL or the front end leader will be glad to help you.


----------



## GRC (Aug 31, 2022)

Your team lead or ETL can show you. It's best not to explain how to take them off on a public forum.


----------



## He77CAT (Sep 1, 2022)

consider walking away with the item and getting help a mini break..lol   there are a couple that are tough to remove...  like the one that you slam the magnet on it...LOL  does anyone know which one I'm talking about, with the thing that pops out but first it needs to be pushed in to release ??   I always forget and try to pull out the "thing" which means I'm locking it...LOL     out of our 12 registers we have 4 security magnets and only one with both release nubs....  so with every bathing suit I have to walk to another register since I always seem to have the register without the magnet.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> consider walking away with the item and getting help a mini break..lol   there are a couple that are tough to remove...  like the one that you slam the magnet on it...LOL  does anyone know which one I'm talking about, with the thing that pops out but first it needs to be pushed in to release ??   I always forget and try to pull out the "thing" which means I'm locking it...LOL     out of our 12 registers we have 4 security magnets and only one with both release nubs....  so with every bathing suit I have to walk to another register since I always seem to have the register without the magnet.


They are called spider wraps. A tech person or tl will be glad to show you how.


----------



## He77CAT (Sep 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They are called spider wraps. A tech person or tl will be glad to show you how.


yes that's it... spider wraps....  I bought a sound bar about 3 months ago and at the register the agent said, ohoh we may be here a minute..  we both laughed but then it slid right off ...   I hadn't even noticed but it was never tightened... we had a real good laugh then...   I always try releasing it first and if it doesn't work, fortunately there's always been someone with a little more experience beating the spider up.   🙃🙃


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Sep 2, 2022)

Ask your leader if you can get some practice. That's how I learned but it still takes time.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

Popping the liquor merch pro feels great when you master it.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 3, 2022)

I'd be happy to tell you, but first I need to verify you work at Target!  I'll need your SSN, credit card number with PIN and CCV, and your home address, the location of your spare key, your alarm code, as well as the locations of the most valuable items in your house.  Also, your Facebook password.


----------

